# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представила новые смартфоны

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) представляет три новых устройства: смартфоны VIBE Shot и A7000, а также компактный проектор Pocket Projector. 

Lenovo VIBE Shot – это камерофон, устройство, соединяющее в себе полноценные возможности фотокамеры и смартфона. При выборе телефона многие пользователи отдают свое предпочтение моделям с большой диагональю экрана, поэтому в компании создали Lenovo A7000, первый смартфон для развлечений с 5,5-дюймовым экраном и с поддержкой технологии Dolby Atmos®.
Кроме того, вниманию пользователей представлен миниатюрный карманный проектор Lenovo Pocket Projector, с помощью которого можно смотреть фильмы, где угодно. 

*Lenovo VIBE Shot*

В поисках хорошей камеры с широкими функциональными возможностями любители делать качественные снимки на мобильный телефон, несомненно, заинтересуются новым Lenovo VIBE Shot. 



Lenovo VIBE Shot – это возможность получить технологичный смартфон и великолепную камеру в одном устройстве. Новый смартфон оснащен камерой, которая имеет высокую скорость фокусировки и съёмки, а значит, позволяет делать чёткие снимки отличного качества. 

В смартфоне Lenovo VIBE Shot собрано все, что нужно для начинающего фотографа. Прежде всего, это 16-мегапиксельная основная камера с шестиэлементным объективом и матрицей формата 16:9, что позволяет делать отличные снимки в условиях низкой освещенности, даже ночью. Новинка имеет встроенный оптический стабилизатор, что гарантирует четкость снимков и видео, в том числе, если съемка происходит с рук. Lenovo VIBE Shot оснащена инфракрасным автофокусом, который работает в два раза быстрее обычного, а также отдельной механической кнопкой камеры. Камеру можно использовать в двух режимах: в режиме Smart с предустановленными настройками или в режиме Pro. Благодаря трехцветной вспышке яркость и баланс белого фотографий, сделанных с помощью Lenovo VIBE Shot, будут максимально близки к естественному освещению. 

Смартфон оснащен 5-дюймовым дисплеем с разрешением Full HD и имеет хорошие технические характеристики. Устройство работает под управлением операционной системы Android™ 5.0 Lollipop, за производительность отвечает процессор Qualcomm® Snapdragon™. Объем встроенной памяти составляет 32 Гб и может быть увеличен до 128 Гб с помощью использования карт памяти microSD. Смартфон поддерживает работу в сети LTE, имеет встроенный модуль WiFi и два слота для SIM-карт. Переключившись с основной камеры на фронтальную с разрешением 8 Мп, можно легко сделать качественные селфи. Lenovo VIBE Shot – это богатая функциональность новейших технологий в сочетании с тонким и легким алюминиевым корпусом. Модель представлена в двух цветах: красном и белом. 

*Lenovo A7000*

Смартфон Lenovo A7000 оснащен 5,5-дюймовым дисплеем с HD-разрешением и HD-дисплеем высокого разрешения с широкими углами обзора, а также аудиосистемой с поддержкой технологии передачи расширенного объемного звука. Lenovo A7000 – это первый в мире смартфон, в котором реализована технология Dolby Atmos, которая выводит качество звука на принципиально новый уровень. С её помощью смартфон способен передать звуком движение объектов. Звуки предстают во всем своем разнообразии, передаются их малейшие оттенки: от самых низких до самых высоких тонов. Кроме того, Dolby Atmos обеспечивает более равномерную громкость звучания всех звуковых элементов. 



Lenovo A7000 – это не только отличные аудиовизуальные технологии, но и базовая функциональность, необходимая пользователям мобильных устройств. Смартфон работает под управлением ОС Android 5.0, построен на базе восьмиядерного процессора MediaTek 4G LTE True8Core™ с поддержкой сетей LTE. Устройство имеет разъем для двух SIM-карт, а также две камеры. Lenovo A7000 – это компактное устройство: всего 7,9 мм в толщину, а вес составляет 140 г. Оно легко поместится в любой карман или сумку. Корпус выполнен в одном из двух цветов: черном (Onyx Black) или белом (Pearl White). 

Обе новинки поступят в продажу с предустановленным пакетом фирменных приложений Lenovo DOit: SHAREit для простой и быстрой передачи различных файлов с одного устройства на другое, CLONEit для копирования данных со старого аппарата на новый, SYNCit для резервного копирования телефонной книги, текстовых сообщений и журнала звонков. На Lenovo VIBE Shot также предустановлено приложение SNAPit Camera, предлагающее различные настройки и режимы съемки, включая профессиональные. 

*Lenovo Pocket Projector*

Удобный карманный проектор Lenovo, позволяющий по-новому взглянуть на просмотр и показ мультимедийного контента. Отлично подойдет для поклонников мультимедийных технологий, которых не устраивает диагональ экрана их мобильного устройства.



Достаточно просто подключить проектор к любому устройству на базе ОС Android (не ниже версии Android 4.3), и, сразу создав на стене или любой другой поверхности изображение диагональю до 110 дюймов, смотреть фильмы, фотографии и даже проводить презентации. Устройство оснащено оптическим процессором, имеет высокий уровень контрастности и яркость 50 люмен, что обеспечивает четкое проецируемое изображение. Проектор имеет встроенную систему автоматической корректировки искажений и предусматривает возможность поворота изображения на угол до 90 градусов. Карманный проектор Lenovo также оснащен двумя динамиками. 

Подключение через USB-порт и настройка проектора происходят в одно мгновение благодаря поддержке технологии «включил и играй» (plug and play). Также возможно подключение проектора к смартфону через microUSB, DLNA или Miracast. При беспроводном подключении заряда аккумулятора хватит для просмотра полнометражного художественного фильма продолжительностью более двух часов. Проектор поддерживает самые распространенные на сегодняшний день форматы файлов, а также имеет слот для карт памяти microSD объемом до 32 Гб, что очень удобно для хранения больших файлов в цифровой библиотеке. Кроме того, пользователи могут также контролировать работу проектора дистанционно – опциональный пульт ДУ предлагает полное меню управления и доступ к контенту. 

Компактный и легкий, карманный проектор Lenovo поместится практически в любой карман. Обеспечивая максимальную мобильность, он может стать незаменимым аксессуаром для любителей просмотра мультимедийных файлов. 

*Цитата:*

*Шао Тао (Shao Tao), вице-президент подразделения по производству мобильных устройств (Mobile BU) компании Lenovo:*

_«Последние модели смартфонов Lenovo VIBE демонстрируют невероятные возможности для инновационных решений, которые могут быть реализованы как в самом устройстве__, так и в аксессуарах, обеспечивая их богатый функционал. Наш первый камерафон – Lenovo VIBE Shot – предлагает пользователям стать настоящими фотографами. Управление фотокамерой абсолютно привычное и интуитивно понятное, при этом сам аппарат остался высокопроизводительным смартфоном в полном смысле этого слова. Lenovo A7000 – первый смартфон с поддержкой технологии Dolby Atmos, благодаря которой качество воспроизведения звука выведено на новый, более высокий уровень»._ 

*Джон Кулинг (John Couling), старший вице-президент Dolby Laboratories, подразделение E-Media Business Group:*

_«Технология Dolby Atmos была впервые представлена в кинотеатрах, там же она и была усовершенствована и впоследствии с восторгом принята в системах домашних кинотеатров. Мы очень рады, что можем продемонстрировать возможности технологии Dolby Atmos в категории мобильных телефонов и что будущие пользователи смартфона Lenovo A7000 получат огромное удовольствие от просмотра фильмов с невероятно объемным звучанием»._

----------


## WelcHom

Очень интересные модели телефонов, надо бы к ним присмотреться по лучше, потрогать, посмотреть их в деле.

----------

